# single tiel and parrotlet



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a female tiel that has 4 eggs in a nest that are infertile, i found my female parrotlet in the nest with her sitting one one of the eggs. Is it normal for a parrotlet to do that. Does it mean that the parrotlet wants to breed? Also, how can i get either female parrotlet to mate with her male companion and the female tiel with one of my males?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

are they housed together? 

that is really a gamble. parrotlets, especially females, are really territorial. they may get along initially, but one day the p'let could suddenly change her mind and CAN seriously hurt a laid back cockatiel. i would reconsider caging them together.


do they have a box? if they do, you might want to take the nest away from them once they give up the eggs. and i'd remove the parrotlet for everyone's safety 

i'm going to assume all of your birds are caged together, so i would say to remove the parrotlets into their own cage and tiels into their own, and they can choose their own mates that way.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

The parrotlets are in a different cage with no nest. All my birds are out of cages all day and she goes into the nest box on her own. I have 3 nests and she only goes into the one. I have 9 tiels and 2 parrotlets and 5 more babies coming.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With a nesting hen, its best to keep her on her own with her mate and not allow any other bird access to the box, as that can be dangerous to the intruding bird or to her. If you want her to pair up with a male, she needs to spend time alone with them and if you see her showing interest in one, you need to separate them from the rest of the flock to get to know each other. Same goes with the p'lets.


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Right now my single tiel has 2eggs and my parrotlet has 1 egg and they are both sitting in the same nest box beside one another. When one leaves m the other sits on all 3 veggs. What do you think of that..lol


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

here's a pic


----------



## wendykn1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures






View attachment 18485


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, this is bizzare :celestial:


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

mother's club?  very cute to look at but i agree with previous posters - potentially dangerous.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would separate these two hens immediately. They may seem fine now, but they can turn on each other really quickly. And if you want them to breed with their respective males, they need to be in breeding cages, alone, without other species of birds around. Otherwise there wont be any breeding.


----------

